# Slide Out Will Not Retract



## lifenmt (Jan 2, 2015)

Help my 2014 Outback 310tb living room slide out will not retract, it makes a grinding noise, Nothing is blocking anywhere, it started by not coming in the last 4 inches, so I tried to move it out then back in and now its out a foot and will not come in, and I was taking off tomorrow, help please thank you Bobby


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is the trailer level?

Can you manually extend/retract the slide?


----------



## lifenmt (Jan 2, 2015)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Is the trailer level?
> 
> Can you manually extend/retract the slide?


 yes the trailer is perfectly level ( its in my car port) I tried the drill hooked up to the electric motor opening, it seams like were the electric motor hooks up to the gear box that drives the slide it move a inch in and out but nothing more. there is nothing ( I looked everywhere, binding it up. Is there a manual ( IE hand crank system on my 2014 Outback 310tb? Thank you for ANY ANY ideas and help, Bobby


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

You have the BAL accu-slide. Some have reported the that the gears are plastic and have sheared. From the symptoms you're reporting, sounds like that might be your problem, especially since your drill won't move it either. You may need a new gear box. Contact BAL R.V. Products, 800-347-2232. If you need to tow your camper prior to fixing the problem, a couple strong guys should be able to push it in manually.

Todd


----------



## lifenmt (Jan 2, 2015)

Todd&Regan said:


> You have the BAL accu-slide. Some have reported the that the gears are plastic and have sheared. From the symptoms you're reporting, sounds like that might be your problem, especially since your drill won't move it either. You may need a new gear box. Contact BAL R.V. Products, 800-347-2232. If you need to tow your camper prior to fixing the problem, a couple strong guys should be able to push it in manually.
> 
> Todd


Todd , thank you for the info I will call Bal rv on Tuesday, is there a hand crank system that I can use for the slide out/ and if so were is it? thank you, Bobby


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

There's no manual crank. If your gears are sheered, which I suspect they are, your only option is to try to push the slide back in by hand from the outside. But you probably won't be able to get the slide back out until the gears have been replaced. Being the living room slide, it's going to be heavy. The flex bit you tried with your drill is only for the event of a motor failure. It's useless if the gears are sheered, as you found out.

Todd


----------

